# back when called



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a problem. My V is coming up to 6 months and can pretty much walk loose but the problem I have is other dogs.

When I call him back he doesn't listen. When he sees another dog he goes crazy and won't come back. Everytime I have to get him.

Is this a puppy thing and will he grow out of it or is there special training for this?

If there isn't any dogs around he listens.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

W is super friendly and his recall isn't great wth other dogs still. 6-12 months is the worst with their teenage rebellion years. We use a whistle and start walking away from him -- he comes every time when we do that. I still cannot stop him from running off to say hi, though. I'm hopeful he will be more mindful when he turns 2 and is "mature"


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry Dee72 but you are a human and not a dog. Your pup wants to be with dogs at that age. He is becoming a teenager like mlwindc mentioned and being a dog is important for him. Try to find other Vizslas or sporting dogs in your area and arrange Vizz Whizz walks where your pup can just be a dog with his buddies. Don't use dog parks as that will not work now that he is past being a little pup.

If you can get your dog into bird training with you then you become a team, and if you are around other "dog people" then you will see a difference in how your dog will relate to other dogs and humans.

After two or three thousand dogs your dog has met and also the hundreds of miles you will walk together, your bond will grow with your boy and the desire to run to see every other dog will shrink. But it is a dog thing to greet another dog. They are social animals.

Did a post a couple years ago you may enjoy about raising free thinking kids and dogs.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/06/raising-free-thinking-kids-and-dogs.html

The next year will be your challenge to learn how to think like a dog. Not easy as it sounds. but the more you can think like a dog the better you will see the world through his eyes.

Good luck and happy trails.

RBD


----------

